# bushmaster carbon 15



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

as a few of you know, on 1-1-12 i bought my first ar. a bushmaster carbon 15 optics ready. loved the gun untill i noticed the rail on the upper was loose. i first sent bushmaster a email detailing the problem and asked what i should do. 2 days heard nothing so i called. i asked if they could just send me a new reciver and a guy i know would change all over on it for me. i was told no exchanges just have to send it in for repair. i have sent now remington(thats the contact info should i have any questions that they gave) 3 more emails. all i have gotten were half answers. and told to contact bushmaster. but wait, bushmaster told me this was the contact. so far very unimpressed with customer service. its to the point that i have concetered selling it when its returned and going with a S&W or something not sold by remington. i would love to hear any stories you guys have with remington customer service. and i will keep you posted on what becomes of this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Oneshot. I'd keep after them though, perhaps your dealer can talk to the distributor and they can talk to whom ever their contact is. Whom ever is running remington is ruining a great American company IMO. I vowed to not buy ANY remington products after the 597/ 17HMR fiasco. They tried real hard to screw a lot of people. They finally buckled to pressure and most likely lawsuits.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

what happened with the 597/17hmr???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't mean to Hi-jack your thread one shot. The 597 was Rem's 17HMR semi auto rifle it also came (and still does) in 22lr. It was found to be unsafe, as were all semi auto's chambered for the 17HMR, for a soluton remington said that owners were to send their guns in to them and they would recieve a coupon/voucher for $200 worth of remington products. Many of the owners complained that they had paid far more than $200 for their rifles and found this to be unfair, rem said that they couldn't control what markup the dealers put on the gun and should not be forced to pay back that markup. They blamed the developer of the ammo for not thoroughly testing the pressure generated by the round (which may be so), it seems to me that they have a responsibility to test on their own.
I don't know where fault lies on the pressure issue. I feel that remington totally mishandled the situation, They did eventually revise their plan(to what honestly I don't know) after a lot of bad publicity through word of mouth by gun owners. My friend had one of their rifles and was told that since he had taken the $200(after being told that he could take it or leave it) he would not qualify for an alternative program. He looked at it as though he had no choice, the gun was unsafe to continue shooting, His 10 year old son wanted to shoot and that was all he had.... I felt for the guy, he isn't loaded, he isn't really even doing well, but he thought he needed to continue a tradition in his family, one that many of us take for granted. He has a 22lr now that he and his son go shooting with....it"s a ruger !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i had no idea about that. man that really sucks. i know oh to well what its like to buy a riffle you cant really afford but you want to continue to teach your kids... thats where im at now..lol . you would think that remington would have throughly tested their riffles to handle the load before releasing it. im thinkin the rifle i purchased will have to be chalked up to i should have known better. the gunshop i bought it from, the guy was pissed cause the one i bought was the 4th one he has sold in the last few months. the next one i buy will NOT be a remington product. and im thinkin if i buy another ar it might be a ruger. i have owned a few ruger rifles and they are the cats meow!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

To be Fair it wasn't only Remington rifles you cannot buy a 17HMR semi auto to my knowledge. And I have no idea how any other company handled the situation. I do know that my friend feels screwed....and not in a nice way....

No way I'd settle for "I should have known better" Should you have known they produced and sold an inferior product ? All warranties cover defects in material and workmanship..... I'd be relentless after spending that kind of money.

You let me know if you want another AR, You can build one for about $500...It won't be a carbon model but it won't be a piece of $#!T either.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well im sure when i get it back i can all but get my $$ back. all in all i love it... except for the loose rail...lol but now knowing the rep of remington dont hardly seem worth owning one. i get my taxes back i may be in the market for another anyways. was thinkin of maybe gettin a ar-10 in a .243 or 308


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ouch. That sucks. I do recall hearing something about the whole 17HMR fiasco. Thought it was resolved. I hope your situation gets resolved oneshot as I've always heard good things about the Bushmasters. Unfortunately popularity brings "hurry up and let's make more" management mentality. It also sucks that the group who's buying everyone up is now going to have a huge monopoly on guns we all used to love. Good luck !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya no kiddin bones. i read at the bottom of freedom groups page what all they have....WOW. makes it harder to buy something if you want to stay away from one brand...lol and thats why i bought a bushmaster... pure reputation.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll love the AR10 probably, they are rather heavy though.

I think that the 597 fiasco is resolved, as far as Rem is concerned anyway. I think that the quality control team was at lunch or more than likely was overruled..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

There's still no excuse for the crap they pulled. Unfortunately with a monopoly you get what THEY LET you have and if you don't like it, too bad. Not a good thing. Just like the NEF shotgun I bought is actually from H&R (My first shotgun was by them) who is actually owned by the Freedom Group. Kinda disgusting IMO. I'm sorry but I still love my old trusty 870 and R-15. But in all reality, I have several Savages and I'll stick with them for awhile.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No need to apologize Tom Remington was a tier 1 gunmaker(and some will say still is) for many years. I know a LOT of people who have them, many of them SWAT team members who swear by them and a few who live because of them.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i know a lot of ppl that have them too and swear by them. real tack drivers with no problems. i guess its just corprate america. so tell me don, you have any good prices for building a ar10??? i was thinkin maybe starting with a 22-250 upper and then getting one in a .308
and Tom, i have had nef, h&r, remington marlin, now bushmaster. this is the only one i have had problems with. and you know as much as i love ruger, i had a mini 14. worst shooting gun i ever owned and punishing on the shooter end too. they all have their "problems" its the custormer service that seprates them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol Yeah join the club on the mini14 spray and pray. Police armorers couldn't get them to shoot straight but they were far more reliable than AR's back in the day.

Oneshot I don't know of anyone having a deal on the ar10'S I may have a contact for AR-15 polymer lowers. Last I heard they were 119.00 shipped to your FFL they are COMPLETE with trigger group and collapsible stock ( I think he had some standard stocked models also). They are a bit different than an aluminum but not much(the trigger guard is completely fixed) any upper will fit them.They also fit tight, tighter than any machined lower I've ever seen. Send me a PM if interested I'll contact the guy.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ill sure let ya know... what kind of uppers did ya go with?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 16" DPMS and a 18" Del-Ton I paid less than $400 each for the uppers the del-ton has a free float hand guard and an air gauged S/S barrel

I've only beenable to get the DPMS to shoot right at an inch and a hair. The Del-Ton will shoot a ragged hole and hats to be clean. BCG's are from the same manufacturers as the uppers. I put risers on (mini's on the DPMS and a PEPR on the D-ton) and still have less than a grand into them total. I already owned the scopes.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

them are some fine looking rifles... that del-ton is really sharp


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

This is good stuff guys. It will definitely make me think before I buy Remington again. I have several Rem. shotguns and they are all good but they were all made several years ago as well. I hate to hear that their customer service is piss poor.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well i even sent a message to freedom group. it says right on their page its all about the customer... so we will see


----------

